# Help with missing USB



## Scumbag (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze I bought used. It definitely has the 1LT package, so I assumed it should have USB/Bluetooth per the brochure. However, this doesn't appear to be the case. The car was previously a rental, so I'm thinking maybe someone swapped the parts out with a LS or sold the parts on flea bay.

There is no USB port where one is supposed to be. The 3.5mm jack is there, but there's simply a factory hole filler in the next spot. I didn't see the SD card slot either, but I'm not entirely sure where to look for this.

At any rate, I pulled the change holder and there is nothing in the spot where the PDIM goes. I'd like to reinstall the USB, but I'm not entirely sure how. If I buy the 22797218 PDIM from Amazon, does it come with a wiring harness going back to the USB port? Will this even work with my car?

The cruise control doesn't appear to work either. I'm not sure if the electronics goes through the radio or if this problem is in any way related. The car is still under factory warranty, so I should be able to get the dealer to fix that.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd checkout other rental cruze's, they might not come with USB. For e.g. I do know rentals don't come with on star installed.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If you get USB let me know how I have a 2011 LS without USB also and would like to have one.


----------



## Scumbag (Aug 11, 2012)

I pulled the existing radio head and there is no USB connection on the back. So I'm assuming since this was a rental car (fleet vehicle) that it has the LS radio head. The part # of the radio head is 22870781.

It would be nice to know the part # of the normal LT radio head. Radio head part # 22870782 appears to be the upgraded radio with USB/Bluetooth but I'm not sure, and I'm not exactly sure what other parts I'd need to upgrade it. I'm assuming I'd need the radio harness and I know I'd need the PDIM. Not sure if I'd need to replace the display.

I'm thinking by the time I got all the stuff, I'd be better off going with the aftermarket system.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Maybe since it was a rental it was never there.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

cruzers said:


> I'd checkout other rental cruze's, they might not come with USB. For e.g. I do know rentals don't come with on star installed.


I have 2011 Oklahoma Fleet Cruze 1LT bought used. I received and had to sign, Oklahoma Fleet title. My Cruze does not have USB port. It does not have On-Star.
It is my understanding that rental fleet cars did not get the above, but some company fleet cars could get the above. At least On-Star.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Scumbag said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze I bought used. It definitely has the 1LT package, so I assumed it should have USB/Bluetooth per the brochure. However, this doesn't appear to be the case. The car was previously a rental, so I'm thinking maybe someone swapped the parts out with a LS or sold the parts on flea bay.
> 
> There is no USB port where one is supposed to be. The 3.5mm jack is there, but there's simply a factory hole filler in the next spot. I didn't see the SD card slot either, but I'm not entirely sure where to look for this.
> 
> ...





First I would like to welcome you to the forum! This is a great place to get the answers that you are looking for! I would be happy to look into your vehicle build for you. If you would like me to look into this for you please send me a PM with your VIN. I look forward to hearing back from you!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OP - when you pulled the radio head were there any open ports on the back? The PDIM doesn't appear to use a USB interface to the radio. It does, however, use USB to the USB and MP3 jacks in the center console.


----------



## reshmoi (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Stacy, I am a brand new owner of a Chevy Cruze 2012 LS...however I didn't get the USB option, just the AUX connection...The thing is, I am in Trinidad and Tobago where the Chevy's are making a huge splash and bumming out the competition :eusa_clap:

I was wondering if you could advise me as to how I can go about getting the USB installed, especially with regard to HW/SW issues, I don't want to mess up the car or void any warranty. 

I know this is a long shot guys, but any help would be awesome. :whatdoyouthink:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

reshmoi said:


> Hi Stacy, I am a brand new owner of a Chevy Cruze 2012 LS...however I didn't get the USB option, just the AUX connection...The thing is, I am in Trinidad and Tobago where the Chevy's are making a huge splash and bumming out the competition :eusa_clap:
> 
> I was wondering if you could advise me as to how I can go about getting the USB installed, especially with regard to HW/SW issues, I don't want to mess up the car or void any warranty.
> 
> I know this is a long shot guys, but any help would be awesome. :whatdoyouthink:




reshmoi,
I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze!!! Also welcome to the forum!! It would be in your best interest to contact your local dealer for more information on installing a USB in your Cruze. They will have the most accurate information on your vehicle and also how to go about getting it installed so you don't void any part of your warranty. I wish I could be more assistance to you. Enjoy your new Cruze!!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## xWildxChildx (Oct 14, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> reshmoi,
> I would like to congratulate you on your new Cruze!!! Also welcome to the forum!! It would be in your best interest to contact your local dealer for more information on installing a USB in your Cruze. They will have the most accurate information on your vehicle and also how to go about getting it installed so you don't void any part of your warranty. I wish I could be more assistance to you. Enjoy your new Cruze!!
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


I have called 5 different Chevrolet dealers and none of them had a clue on what to do. The best response was to "buy one with it equipped". Shouldn't be that difficult just to enable such a simple function. If you could simply provide a diagram of each that shows the difference, the rest of us could get to work.


----------

